# Meilleur choix à aujourd'hui



## eNeos (27 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis désolé de vous poser une question aussi stupide, mais... je m'y connais autan en Mac qu'en incidences des éclipses de la lune sur la vie sexuelle des fourmis en Amazonie Centrale... autant dire que c'est le vide absolu à ce niveau.

Donc, je dois acheter 2 Mac.
Le premier sera pour une utilisation principalement bureautique et internet, le second pour de la vidéo, du son, de la photo. Mon idée est donc un iMac et un Mac Pro.
N'ayant pas un budget illimité, je me demandais donc quels étaient aujourd'hui les modèles les plus intéressants, permettant d'être à l'aise sans tomber dans le "hors de prix".

Questions subsidiaires:
J'ai un écran que j'aime énormément, un EIZO flexScan 22" 4/3. N'y a t'il aucun risque d'incompatibilité avec un Mac Pro ?
Le Dual Screen est-il possible/facile ?


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2008)

eNeos a dit:


> Le premier sera pour une utilisation principalement bureautique et internet, le second pour de la vidéo, du son, de la photo.


Pro ou amateur ? Parce que l'iMac est déjà suffisamment puissant pour un amateur.


> N'ayant pas un budget illimité, je me demandais donc quels étaient aujourd'hui les modèles les plus intéressants, permettant d'être à l'aise sans tomber dans le "hors de prix".


iMac : je dirais éviter le modèle bas de gamme si on veut faire de la 3D (jeux ou autre), après c'est un choix au niveau de la taille de l'écran et de la carte graphique. A comparer avec ce que tu connais sur les PC, ce sont les mêmes composants.


> Le Dual Screen est-il possible/facile ?


Tu branches et tu règles la disposition dans les préférences. Je me suis juste fais avoir pour la fenêtre de login : ne pas oublier de régler aussi la disposition sur le compte admin, c'est ce réglage qui est pris en compte lors de démarrage.
Pour un iMac il faut acheter un petit adapteur VGA -> DVI (20), sur le MacPro il y en a un de fourni.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Bienvenue sur ce forum  

J'aimerai bien aussi devoir acheter deux mac... Ca doit pas être facile à vivre...   

Tu parles d'un imac et d'un mac pro, ce sont de machines fixes... As-tu pensé à l'éventualité d'un portable ? (Bien entendu, je connais pas les détails de cette achat, peut-être l'un est destiné à une autre personne...)

En ce qui concerne l'imac, tu devra également réfléchir à la taille de l'écran. Le 24' est vraiment superbe et plus fiable niveau qualité que le 20' notamment pour un travail photo...

Quand tu précises que le second serai destiné à la vidéo, photo et son, est-ce pour un usage pro? Après cela dépend des logiciels employés et de ce que tu en fait. EN effet, un imac à 3ghz est assez performant à ce que j'ai pu constater chez un ami vidéaste...
Cependant, l'avantage du macpro est qu'il est plus facilement évoluable.

Concernant l'écran, pas de problème de compatibilité, il faut juste avoir le bon adaptateur...

Personnellement, et je précise que je connais pas assez ta situation, mais je prendrai un imac (20 ou 24) puis un macbookpro (la mobilité c'est assez sympa) auquel je brancherai l'écran que tu possède déjà.

Dans l'espoir de pas t'avoir embrouillé


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2008)

À choisir, je prendrais un MacBookPro 17" et un MacPro avec un 23" (vu que tu as un 22" en 4/3). :style:

Je rejoins antoine59 sur le côté mobilité et ntx sur la station de bureau.

C'est juste un avis personnel ! 

Bienvenue sur mac


----------



## eNeos (28 Mai 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Madame est heureuse, elle a son iMac 24". Elle a eu un "Oh ! Mon Dieu !" lorsqu'elle a vu la bête installée d'ailleurs... plus encore 2 ou 3 sursauts par la suite, en allumant l'iMac :rateau: 

J'ai, quant à moi, pris la décision de réfléchir encore quelques jours. Je ne veux à priori pas d'un portable, je n'en ai pas l'utilité. Mon utilisation, bien qu'à titre personnelle, nécessite bien souvent beaucoup de puissance et de disque dur. Lorsque je reviens avec 500 photos RAW à traiter, je n'ai pas envie d'y passer la nuit.
Donc iMac pour son coté sympa et sa puissance bien présente ou Mac Pro pour sa puissance pure et son coté évolutif. J'ai des disques durs en réseau, mais que c'est lent ! Cela suffit pour une utilisation serveur de fichiers mais en aucun cas pour être utilisé comme disque de travail. Et avoir une pile de disques USB ou Fireware posée sur la table... autant avoir une UC, non ? 

Quant aux logiciels que je vais utiliser, pas la moindre idée, il faut que je fasse le tour de ce qui existe et que j'arrête de penser PC.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Heureux pour Madame   

Sinon, vu ton utilisation, je conseillerai de faire 2-3 test avec l'imac (au faite, c'est un 3,01 ou la version intermédiaire?), mais si tu as les moyens, fais-toi plaisirs avec le Macrpo...

Pour la portable, c'était juste une idée, mais si tu en a pas l'utilité...

Concernant les logiciels sur mac pour les raw, il y a Lightroom ou Aperture (mais il y en a d'autres...)


----------



## eNeos (28 Mai 2008)

Pour l'iMac, à priori il s'agit de la dernière version, menfin... Je ne sais pas comment le voir. Le bus mémoire est à 800MHz en tout cas.

Allez zou, je pars tâter le terrain "chérie ? Tu ne voudrais pas faire une lessive pendant que je regarde 2 ou 3 trucs sur ton MAC ?" Pas sur que ça fonctionne :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Pour tout savoir sur son mac, tu va en haut à gauche dans le menu Pomme puis tu va dans "À propos de ce mac". Tu y trouvera la version de l'os (10.5.2, si tu n'as pas ce nombre, je te conseil de faire une mise à jours), la vitesse du processeur et la mémoire embarquée...

Bonne chance avec ta femme  ( Il y a pas non plus le lave vaisselle à faire tourner    )


----------



## eNeos (28 Mai 2008)

Vi vi, il s'agit bien du 10.5.2 embarqué. Le vendeur nous avait bien dit qu'il s'agissait de la dernière version, mais bon... Il leur arrive de se tromper


----------



## Php21 (28 Mai 2008)

Et en cliquant sur "plus d'infos", tu saura tout sur la machine de Madame.


----------

